# Apartment repaint... you guys have me confused..



## E&J Painting (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm doing an apartment repaint in a week and had a few questions. I'm going over a lime green with white. Being its just a rental do you guys think I can get away with 1 coat primer, 1 top coat or just skip the primer. The "confused" part comes in with what kind of paint to use. I was looking at the SW 200 vs. 400 thread and everyone seems about split about the quality of these paints, even for just rentals. I'm kinda tied to SW though because it's about 1/4 mile from my house. I'm leaning towards taking a chance and skipping the primer; and going with a SW promar 200 eggshell on the walls, 400 flat on the ceilings. Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Lime green is one of those types of colors that can effect the top coat color. 

Normally I would say just put two coats on it if there are not stains, scuffs and other marks on the wall but in this case you might want to use that white primer.


----------



## jsheridan (Mar 12, 2011)

Not familiar with SW lines in that detail, but I think the question you need answered, going over a lime green, is which product has the best hide. Don't know where you're located, but if MAB is around, they have some damn good hide in the Fresh Kote line. Two top coats, no problem. Their super bond primer has excellent hide as well. Remember, the higher the sheen, the more difficult the hide.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Since SW is that close to your house, I'd go with them. Don't know much about their lime green primer tho.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

This is the common beginning thinking process as to why painters waste money on product that does little for production, profitability and effectiveness.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> This is the common beginning thinking process as to why painters waste money on product that does little for production, profitability and effectiveness.


Don't be so cryptic, just tell the man primer or no primer with his behr.


----------



## E&J Painting (Aug 3, 2010)

JPaul --- Ooookkaaay... that is no help. I'm on here asking questions so that I don't waste time and energy. Not to mention, with gas prices at almost $4/gallon and a work van that gets 10 miles/gallon, running all over town to get material for an apartment repaint is just as unproductive and wasteful as getting sh*tty paint.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

E&J Painting said:


> Ooookkaaay... that is no help. I'm on here asking questions so that I don't waste time and energy.


 Thats why our anwsers don't waste any time or energy too,,,,,, 

Its a win-win


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

E&J Painting said:


> Ooookkaaay... that is no help. I'm on here asking questions so that I don't waste time and energy.


I was playing with JP
9 X out of 10 the 2 coats will do it but sometimes it may look dingy going over a color like that.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

For apartment repaints I would use Optimus from sherwin williams. I will let you in on a seekret, its the old Painters Edge Duron formula. Easy to use, touches up like a champ, and is around $45 a 5.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

It's not cryptic. I thought it was interesting to point out this common thinking process that product selection should be compromised depending on what it goes on or over. 

I can say 400 has no stain blocking ability so be certain the ceiling are in good shape.


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

for apts.i would stay in one paint and one sheen pro 2oo is better than 400.pro 200 low sheen is a good choice .if bonding or stains are not a issue 2 top coats would be find . i use sherwin williams all the time ,but lately when i'm doing apts. real estate flip,.closets, i'm going to the big box lowes valspar contractor 2000 is a great paint for around 18 bucks :yes:


----------



## E&J Painting (Aug 3, 2010)

How is it compromising my product selection when I'm basically asking for suggestions from the entire SW product line?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

E&J Painting said:


> How is it compromising my product selection when I'm basically asking for suggestions from the entire SW product line?


 I'll try this one,,,, since its an apartment re-paint, and your trying to figure the cheapest way out, forget SW alltogether, go to Blowes and get some valspar, its cheaper and better for the job your doing. Make up your mind, do you want it done as cheap as you can get it done? or do you want to get it done with SW ???


----------



## E&J Painting (Aug 3, 2010)

When did I say I wanted to do it for the cheapest way possible? I inquired about PM200/400 because it's a rental unit and I'm pretty sure the owner isn't looking to do it in a SuperPaint since he's just renting to grad students. But I stand behind my work so I want to use a paint that's going to get the job done the first time. I didn't think throwing in the part about going to SW was going to send everyone in an uproar.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

E&J look into my post, for apartment repaints you will be pleased. Personally I would upgrade my trim paint because it will save time, and is worth the extra money.

I dislike promar for many reasons.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

E&J Painting said:


> When did I say I wanted to do it for the cheapest way possible? .


When you said "apartment".


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

$7 gal. This is possibly the greatest inexpensive paint i've used for apartments.
Covers nicely, not watery or thin. I box a half gallon of water to a 5er and shazzam! 

2 coats unthinned would probably cover that green without a problem. But i'd prime then single coat. As said earlier, it's hard to shake the "hue" of a neon color without a prime coat.


----------



## blackwell (Mar 13, 2011)

no won't cover


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Don't be so cryptic, just tell the man primer or no primer with his behr.


Trick question. Paint and primer in one. The mind reels!


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

You might also want to consider going to a yellow tone white like Antique White with a little black thrown in to improve coverage. Even if you do get some green undertones it'll be somewhat close in tone. Or do the walls have to be 'extra white'. 

Since you're asking a relatively noob question about apartments, you could probably stand study whites a little bit. When a customer says they want white you should not assume you automatically know what they mean. It's an opportunity to steer them to something labor saving in many cases and also to something more aesthetically pleasing as well. Picking whites can be tricky, especially when trying to connect multiple colors throughout a home. I think there are about twenty whites on the Sherwin white card alone. I most frequently run into antique, pure and extra white.


----------



## Felan Painting (Jun 24, 2010)

E&J Painting said:


> I'm doing an apartment repaint in a week and had a few questions. I'm going over a lime green with white. Being its just a rental do you guys think I can get away with 1 coat primer, 1 top coat or just skip the primer. The "confused" part comes in with what kind of paint to use. I was looking at the SW 200 vs. 400 thread and everyone seems about split about the quality of these paints, even for just rentals. I'm kinda tied to SW though because it's about 1/4 mile from my house. I'm leaning towards taking a chance and skipping the primer; and going with a SW promar 200 eggshell on the walls, 400 flat on the ceilings. Thoughts? Suggestions?


Skip the primer and the pro200 go with sherscrub flat or egshel. Great hiding and scrubabble at half the cost !


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

White paint from most companies doesn't cover very well...It usually takes 3 coats unless you use Aura or BM's top of the line ceiling flat...For apartments I use Glidden Ultra,Cloverdale Hi-hide,General Paint hi-hide or BM's superspec...They are cheap ($19-$24 gal ), but are not washable in any sense of the word..


----------



## PaintSlave (Jan 9, 2011)

I'd prime that lime green if it's deep base, if it's an extra white base or within the top 3 colors of the color chip, skip the primer for sure. 

As far a selecting the proper paint, i don't feel you have given enough info..

If the walls are smooth, go with Showcase+ flat.

Ive done countless apartment complexes and if there isnt texture on the walls its not worth the time use a paint with sheen. 

200 eg-shel, now called 200 satin is really bad about flashing on sun walls and chalks after 2 years.

Dont forget to strain your paint!
pAiNtSlAvE


----------



## Sling'n_Paint (Apr 6, 2021)

I would do a primer coat, as mentioned above your over painting of vibrant colors will at times flash through two coats. I'd use Promar 200 to prime ceilings. However for finish coats I would instead use Duration. Its coverage is great and with two coats on top on primer it should cover the green no problem. I did a church with ceilings, we got away with primer and one finish and turned out great. Of course we used our Titan 1140 sprayer for primer and rolled the finish with 18in setups. Best of luck though and hope it turns out great!


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Just so you know Sling'n Paint, that job probably got finished 10 years ago.


----------



## Sling'n_Paint (Apr 6, 2021)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Just so you know Sling'n Paint, that job probably got finished 10 years ago.


Lol I appreciate the heads up. I'm new to the site and was surfing through. Thanks again.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

No problem. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Sling'n_Paint (Apr 6, 2021)

Thank you


----------

